# Bali Bombers Face Execution



## QC (Jul 30, 2008)

AUTHORITIES have been scouting for execution sites for the Bali bombers' date with the firing squad, which is now imminent.

A team of prosecutors went to Nusa Kambangan Island off Central Java last week – the island where the jailed bombers are being held – to look for a suitable site for three firing squads to do their job. 
And security at the jail has been stepped up as their last day of life edges closer.

The trio are still housed in their super maximum security cells and there are now 80 jail guards and 10 paramilitary police squad officers at the jail for extra security.

Bali's chief prosecutor has reiterated that the Indonesian Attorney-General wants the trio executed before the beginning of the Holy Islamic fasting month of Ramadan, which begins about September 1.

Dewa Putu Alit Adnyna, who has prepared a team of prosecutors and made financial arrangements, said no date was set but all attempts would be made to ensure the executions were before Ramadan.

The executions became imminent after the Supreme Court recently announced that the trio – smiling assassin Amrozi, his older brother Mukhlas and Imam Samudra – had exhausted all their chances of appeal.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it is funny that they would rather be beheaded than shot.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2008)

Scouting for an execution site? They don't have a solid wall at the prison?


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Scouting for an execution site? They don't have a solid wall at the prison?



No room for the grandstand and hotdog stands.

The bodies should be fed to pigs after they die....... maybe before.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 30, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> No room for the grandstand and hotdog stands.
> 
> The bodies should be fed to pigs after they die....... maybe before.



The part of the new Rambo movie, where the dudes legs are being ate by the pigs comes to mind!


----------



## QC (Jul 31, 2008)

The rationale for beheading is its more Islamic.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2008)

Being eaten by 'unclean' pigs has a lot of meaning for Muslims too! :cool:


----------



## QC (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't forget Islam is a religion of peace.  ( *hoik ptoo* )


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 31, 2008)

My heart bleeds for them. It'll be interesting to see if there's any civil unrest over this.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> My heart bleeds for them. It'll be interesting to see if there's any civil unrest over this.



Yeah, that'd be shocking for the Indo's :uhh: lol


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a little close for me to want a Sharia run country near me.


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2008)

We've beaten them twice before, we can do it again.


----------



## rv808 (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't care how they do it, just do it!


----------



## QC (Aug 1, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> It's a little close for me to want a Sharia run country near me.



Remember Cronulla.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 2, 2008)

That's really pretty irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## QC (Aug 2, 2008)

How so? There is a large Islamic country to our north, plus a smaller one as well, Malaysia. I guess we're lucky that the larger, Indonesia, doesn't really want anything approaching a Caliphate. You may be aware of the disfunctional state of some of our Pacific neighbours, and the minor threat posed from extremists gaining a foothold there. (Yes, a long shot but the boffins have identified a risk). My point is that Australia has little chance of becoming an Islamic country. 'Remember Cronulla' was just shorthand.


----------

